
Ask HN: Places near nature to live/work remotely in US/Canada? - yogi123
With working remotely now acceptable for all companies, I&#x27;m looking for places to move from NYC. Ideally in or near nature; affordability would be a plus; a place where one can live year-round without temperature extremes in summer or winter. What&#x27;s your experience been living there? Thank you!!
======
AnimalMuppet
Denver, Salt Lake, Boise, and Reno are pretty good. I'm not sure that they fit
in your "without temperature extremes", though. The upside is, with the
temperature extremes comes some pretty good skiing.

Without temperature extremes... maybe San Diego or Seattle. I'm not sure that
either of those are great for affordability, though. San Diego might be better
than Seattle, but I'm not sure.

My experience: I live in Salt Lake. World-class skiing is 45 minutes from my
door. I can literally wake up, look at the weather report, decide to go that
day, email my boss, and go. I don't waste half the day getting to or from the
slopes.

In the summer, there's a lot fewer mountains than in Colorado, but they're
closer. There's a couple of good trout rivers an hour away.

Moab is four hours away. Yellowstone is 6 1/2 hours away. The Grand Canyon
(North Rim) is 6 1/2 hours away.

If you want to get away (like, _really_ away), in two hours you can be the
only person in the surrounding square mile.

Salt Lake is pretty affordable, at least compared to NYC or the Bay area.

The weather, though... it gets up to 100 in the summer. It can get down well
below 30 in the winter. And it's _dry_. 20% humidity is a regular thing in the
summer. 12-16 inches of water in a year, and some of that comes in the form of
snow.

Also, Salt Lake sits in a valley. That valley has a nasty tendency to trap air
pollution. It's not as bad as Los Angeles, but it's still an issue.

Oh, yeah, and the valley floor is at 4200 feet elevation. The mountains go up
to 11000 feet outside of town. You may be in good aerobic shape in New York,
but expect to take a little bit to get adjusted if you come here.

~~~
yogi123
Appreciate the detailed reply!!

------
smt88
> _without temperature extremes in summer or winter_

That's going to limit your options tremendously (in the US at least). Parts of
Southern California would fit, if desert is an acceptable type of nature for
you. The cities are expensive, but smaller towns aren't always.

What are "extremes" for you, anyway? Are hot summers OK, but cold winters are
not? Vice versa?

The only place I have personally been with lots of nature and mild weather
year-round is Guatemala. Perhaps somewhere in the Mediterranean region?

~~~
yogi123
Let's say <90 F in summer and >30 in winter :). Open to suggestions with
weather extremes as well. Thanks!

~~~
DoreenMichele
Some parts of Western Washington might fit your criteria. Maybe Western Oregon
as well and Northern California. I mean north of the Bay Area and towards the
coast -- temps are more extreme the further inland you go. Large parts of
Northern California, Oregon and Washington have a lot of nature -- national
forests, etc.

